# Verizon Global support



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

I noticed when my wife took the jb update on her vzw s3 there is now global support. For us using roms, how do we get that global support? Is that in the latest tw roms being made or what?

......Initiating awesomeness - AOKP Swag


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it running cleanrom 5.5.1 so I would say yes

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

So is this in tw only or will aosp get it?

......Initiating awesomeness - AOKP Swag


----------

